# I need help with my 2 year old rescue lurcher



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

We rescued our lurcher - Dizzy- 10 days ago. At first all was brilliant - she and our male cross breed Baz bonded well, she's great on and off the lead, has good recall and appeared to be well house trained. However, for the past 3 nights and twice in the day on Friday she has wet and soiled in the kitchen where she and Baz sleep. There was no warning ( whining or barking) to alert us that she needed to go out. 
Last night my husband took her for a longer than usual last walk at 11pm to give her the opportunity to go and I got up at 5 - she had done it again and the poo was cold so she hadn't just done it.
Not sure where to go with this as I'm convinced from the earlier signs that she is well house trained and goes in the garden when we let her out.

Has anyone else experienced this? We love her to pieces already and want to sort this out for all our sakes.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm no expert - I'm sure someone more experienced than me will come along with some more advice.
However - I believe it's quite common for dogs of any age to take a few steps back when they move to a new situation.
She could be anxious - have you thought of letting her sleep in your for a while ? you might know if she needs to go out and she might be less worried. It doesn't have to b a permanent arrangment once she has settled move back to the kitchen
I would go back to basics as if I was toilet training a puppy, take her out side every hour or so and wait for her to "go" praise and reward even if it means standing in the garden for 1/2 an hour  Hopefully she'll get the message out doors is for toilet.
She'll get there eventually - god luck


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks - I was wondering if I might have to do this. Will keep trying and let you know of any success.


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear - came down to the kitchen this morning to find 2 poohs and a wee.

The advice I followed last night was use vanilla to neutralise the smell in the area and restrict access to the area of the kitchen where she normally soils.
This proved difficult as all Icould do was to lie 2 kitchen stools across the floor as a barrier; and being a long legged lurcher she has hopped over them and soiled in exactly the same place.

This is now 4 consecutive nights in a row - definitely a habit.

My daughter has suggested puppy training pads, which are new to me - what does anyone think of this as Plan B?!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

have you concidered crating at nite? lurchers like there comfort, a warm cosy crate maybe a quilt ,lol if shes cosy enough there too lazy to get up and be dirty ,what cross is she ?hairy /smooth


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

This could be a medical problem, so wouldn't hurt to have a quick chat with your vet nurse to be on the safe side.

Have you had a word with the rescue centre to enquire if she had any problems when she was with them?

It could also be an adjustment response. Using a crate could help, since dogs rarely soil the area in which they sleep, however, this does not apply to all dogs.


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Nina and TM. I have now spoken to the rescue centre and the vet - both are suggesting (cautiously) the crate. So I've borrowed one and will try it from tonight. Both dogs have been in it for a comfy 'lie-down' with lots of treats and praise. However, the vet was cautious and advised getting them both in (not just Dizzy) and keeping them in for an hour at first and then gradually prolonging the locked up time.

In the meantime, they 'killed' the trainer pad! One of them has shredded it to pieces but I will persevere for the times they aren't in the cage.

Feeling a bit more optimistic now but will try not to be downhearted if it still takes a little bit longer.

I must post up a photo so that you can see how beautiful Dizzy is - she's a rough haired brindle and white - looks like greyhound cross from the shape of her head and ears. Amber eyes too - they make you melt when she looks at you. Makes my blood boil that someone just abondoned her.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

good luck with the crate ,if she was abandoned she could well have been a kennel dog and never really house trained ,it might be worth covering her crate


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

What with - sheet or blanket or similar? I've put in a sleeping bag and a cushion - it looks really comfy. Just about to go out for last night walkies and then 5 mins locked in the crate, then I might just close the gate door but not lock it tonight as it has only just come into the house and I don't want her to think she is being punished.
Thanks for your advice TM - I appreciate all the help I can get to solve this.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes just a blanket or sheet will do ,also how much are you feeding her ,its very easy to think there underweight and try and bulk them up but there systems cant always take it its best to gradually increase food lol they can be quite greedy


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

Morning -thanks TM for the info.

Well, success this morning - I locked Dizzy in last night as she was 'champing at the bit' to get into the crate and settled down immediately. No whining last night and this morning no accidents - HOORAY!!!!!- she came out of the crate to say good morning, went into the garden for a wee and then after her walk went straight back into her crate. Baz likes it there too so I have just taken out Dizzy's bed and put in 2 sleeping bags and they are curled up together in their den.

Need to go to work this morning so will be out of the house for about 4 and 1/2 hours so think I'll put her in for the morning and then take them out for a walk as soon as I get in.

Feeling cautiously optimisitc - but we'll see how things are later.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadly some people are under the misconception that crates are cruel.

NOT so, just so long as they are not used as punishment areas.

Luika LOVES his crate. It's his special area, away from the hub bub of the outside world (and the cats), where he can go to dream of the chaos he can cause when awake


----------



## Dizzy'sMum (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes I can see that now, Nina. I think Dizzy probably has experienced a crate before because she just got in and settled down last night.

Anyway, left both dogs in there this morning - got home at lunchtime and all is well- they've been out for a good run in the park and now both have got back in (with the door open this time) and settled down for an after walk nap - despite the fact that they now have the run of the house they have chosen to be in their den.

Hope this solves the problem - and thanks to all the great advice and help. I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

thats great news ,


----------

